# kleines Problem mit der Aussenlinie (Illustrator)



## Neyman (9. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem ist das folgende:
Ich habe in Illustrator das Hand/Finger-Symbol aus Wingdings (1) als Zeichen eingegeben und möchte die Aussenlinie verschmälern / "dünner machen". Bei einer Schriftgröße von 400 ist die Linie nämlich viel zu dick um sie in einer Graphik zu verwenden.
In Photoshop hätte ich zuerst die Ebene mit Strg markiert, wäre dann auf Auswahl gegangen und hätte dann "Auswahl verkleinern" gewählt. Aber wie bitte bekomme ich das im Illustrator hin?

Wär' nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet...


----------



## fungo (9. Oktober 2002)

du gehst in Grafikattribute (F11) und dann auf Konturen und dort kannst du die Stärke einstellen


----------



## Neyman (9. Oktober 2002)

Danke, ich probier's gleich mal aus!


----------



## mirscho (10. Oktober 2002)

ähemm...rüsper..ich glaube, den Text markieren--> rechte Maustaste und dann in dem Kontextmenü "In Pfade umwandeln" ist besser...
bis denne...


----------



## fungo (10. Oktober 2002)

wieso das denn?

meins ist schon richtig


----------



## mirscho (10. Oktober 2002)

komisch...hast du eine Spezial version vom Illustrator 10?

Also wenn ich Text eingebe, in diesem Falle mit dem Font Windings, so kann ich da noch keine Konturen verändern, sondern erst wenn ich den in ein Pfad umgeändert habe...naja wer weis...

good fight, good night!


----------

